# Fox River trip for weekend of 5-17



## Fishslayer5789 (Mar 1, 2007)

I'm getting excited for my trip next weekend for camping and brook trout fishing. Anyone want to share a recent success story on the Fox River? Can't wait to do some fishing up there!


----------



## Chinookhead (Mar 4, 2005)

Good luck...have lots of fun...I hope to do something similar at some point this summer in the Fox River or somewhere else in the UP. Post your results!!


----------



## Ranger Ray (Mar 2, 2003)

I go every year and get excited every time like it was my first trip. Have fun and good luck!


----------



## brookie~freak (Jul 8, 2007)

Wish I was going up there too. Bring along a book or two by John Voelker and a book of short Nick Adams stories by Ernest Hemingway to read somewhere on the stream bank during your fishing downtime. Have fun and let us know how the trip went.


----------



## Fishslayer5789 (Mar 1, 2007)

Will do. Are the campgrounds generally pretty full up there or is is pretty easy to find a spot? It looks like a couple are first-come first-serve.


----------



## Fishslayer5789 (Mar 1, 2007)

Also, I've heard mixed responses about using float tubes on the river. I've had some tell me it works great on the Fox River and I've have others tell me it would be a pain in the butt because of all the log jams. Anyone have and opinions on this?


----------



## smiley1544 (Oct 18, 2002)

I just got home from the area, but I didn't fish. If you can find a camprground that is open there is no one around, so you shouldn't have a problem there. There were very few atv'ers and did not see a single fisherman in all the areas we stopped. We rode two tracked for two days straight and seen hardly anyone. As to the float tube I would leave it home.


----------



## Whit1 (Apr 27, 2001)

Fishslayer5789 said:


> Also, I've heard mixed responses about using float tubes on the river. I've had some tell me it works great on the Fox River and I've have others tell me it would be a pain in the butt because of all the log jams. Anyone have and opinions on this?


I've never fished the river, but from descriptions of those who have I'd believe that a float tube would be a struggle to use. You young lads can put up with that type of struggle and, indeed, it would be good for the soul and character development.............:lol:


----------



## Blaketrout (Feb 9, 2000)

Crossed over it this weekend. Looked to be in prime shape. We made the comment on how we wished we had a boat with us to fish on this trip to fish it. Low water and no bugs in the spring is a rare treat. 

Usually the Fox fishes well when it's low. After a rain too many worms get washed in and the trout are literally too gorged to eat. That and the mosquitoes after a rain can reach biblical proportions with the woods literally humming from all of them. 

One note of caution though, beware of ticks we fished an area trib that was infested with them. The ticks were so thick we quit fishing it once we realized what we were walking into. I hate those things worse than the mosquitoes and black flies.

Good luck up there next weekend.


----------



## tedshunter (Dec 27, 2004)

There is a nice little campground just up the road from the gas station in Seney. It is right on the river and there is usually a few spots to be had.


----------



## Kentc (Dec 2, 2006)

I am blessed to have a place on the Fox. We float tube it exclusively. Yes, there are log jams, but them almost all have room for a canoe or tube to get through. Early season is more difficult, but is still very doable. It sure beats wading!! With the amount of winding around the river does, I can walk 150 yards straight north of the cabin, put in on the river, and spend the next three hours fishing my way back to the cabin. 

You should be able to find space at the Seney Township campground, which is the campground right outside of Seney. If that is full, which is possible, there is a nice campground further up County Road 450 about 5 miles or so. You have power at township campground, but nothing further north. Of course, you can get a backcountry permit and camp on State land. There is plenty of it.

Good luck!! If the wife lets me out of the honey-do's, we may run into each other


----------

